# 2 questions: One about my chickens, the other about the coop



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Is it necessary to grind the corn I feed to my chickens?

Is it necessary to put hay down in the chicken coop run?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know about the corn but I'd think you do have to grind it. :scratch: I guess IF it is ok to feed whole corn make sure you give grit.
As for the hay, unless the run is muddy I think you don't have to.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you grind or crack the corn it is easier for the chickens to digest it. As for hay, I like put put some hay out for them to dig through, but for bedding we use wood chips.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes you should crack or rough mill any grains you give the chickens, also make sure if you are not feeding a scratch to provide aome grit for them. As to straw or hay that is up to you it helps with clean up and the chickes LOVE to scratch through it.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I currently crack the corn, but had heard from an unreliable source that it was possibly possible that it was unnecessary to grind the corn.

I put straw down inside the coop, so that provides scratching material there.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you talking about whole corn? If yes, then I would grind it up. I usually only use scratch for my chickens. Whole corn is okay for ducks. I throw my goats old hay out for the chickens to scratch through in the chickens run. I also throw the grass clippings from when I mow the lawn. The chickens come running to the fence when they hear me coming with the riding mower.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes.

LOL. I do the same thing with my grass clippings.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

When we need our mulch turne we let the chickens out and they run up to the top of the pile and scratch it down, then we pile it back up. They eat the bugs they find in it, we get a free turn :greengrin:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

I would say that in the summer it is not good to just feed corn as it heat the chickens up and they may die from it I only use corn as a treat or a warmer in the winter along with feeding laying pellets.I only use laying pellets in the summer time.But that is JMHO.

Mindy


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I forgot to say that I only give my chickens scratch and BOSS about once a week. Corn is like sugar/candy to the chickens. I usually throw a coffee can full into the coop so they can turn the shavings and I don't have too :thumb:


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Why are you feeding corn? This should be used as supplement in winter months to "heat them up" inside and provide more energy for cold weather. If you have layers, you should be feeding a layer mash or layer crumble. Ideally crumble because they get all the nutrients they need, but a lot of people do feed mash with great success. Just sayin'


----------

